# Northwestern - Writing for Screen and Stage



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 7, 2016)

Any NU alum still around? Considering it's such a small and highly selective program, I'm having a hard time finding any sort of admissions timeline for interviews or when people received acceptance. I understand it is slightly rolling until all 12 spots are filled and this year they're saying on the website decisions start around end of February. Can anyone corroborate this? 

And while I've got your ear, I'd love to hear more what it's like being part of such a small cohort!


----------

